# What to do with the broken kitten?



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Farmpony.........I hate to air on the side of darkness......but. This poor kity has zero chance at a normal life. Sure it's ok now but what abut when it gets bigger? Do you want a wheelchair kitty and all the medical attention it will need? Is it best just to put it down and send it to kitty heaven? I'm sorry the doggie got it but that is just nature sometimes. Do you have the time to dedicate to this cat?
What happens when the wheelchair gets stuck somewhere? How will the cat live outside...It would be buzzard bait for sure...How will it use a litter box inside? 

IMO...I think its probably best to put the little ****** down.  I'm sorry. ((hugs))


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I asked my husband to "take care of it" before he left but he did not... he'll be back this week though and then he can "take care of it"... see, that's the problem with me... I CAN'T DO IT! 

I told my brother if he wanted to give it a try he could, build it a rabbit hutch for now and a wheelchair, but no, I can't keep it and I have 3 big dogs. the hound, we saw what he did, and then the shepard, she's a shepard... the collie wouldnt hurg it.......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OoOoo... ok


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with Dumas'_Grrrl. She's right, the kitty wont have a chance at a normal life, and wont be able to function properly. If putting the kitty down is not really an option for you, perhaps you could find someone who could adopt him/her that doesnt have a dog. Also, the vet bills on a cat that has major problems like this could potentially be astronomical.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im such and animal lover too I wouldnt be able to do anyitng about it either but i think what everyone else saud is teh best way to go im so sorry


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think if you turn him into a no kill animal shelter that might be the best bet for the little kitty.

When we were looking for a dog, Tom found an older German Shepherd who was paralyzed and had a wheel chair. He looked forward going into everyday. He urgently needed a home and someone adopted him. 

If you cannot care for him, a shelter will most likely find someone who will.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

there is a no kill shelter in caroline, but would they put the money into treatment? what about a rescue organization... now you got me thinking... my brother wants to build a wheelchair but.... He would have to keep it, and I'm wondering about litterbox training... and I just can't do it... I can't.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i wonder if there are little kitty diapers... maybe if you had a ramp going into the littler box it would be easy for the kitty to go.

You could always call up or e-mail the places and ask them if they'd do the treatment.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

look at this...

http://geocities.com/speedykitten/index.html


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow! that's really cool! Glad to see people who care about this little kitty!

I definitely think contacting a rescue or shelter would be more than willing to help.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it's sad how we live in a throw away world...if it's not normanl or not wanted get rid of it.....sad.....i would do any thing posable for this little guy!! think of it..it's young enough to not to remember how it felt to walk on all fours.......and learn to conpensate on it's own with a wheel chair or not it will do fine.....for years we had a barn cat named stumpy who lost his back paw right after birth...he never had a problem


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My brother says he's gonna make a wheelchair....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.handicappedpets.com/


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's unfortunate it happened but as everyone else has said, I also think it would be better to let this little kitten move on to the next world.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know how you feel farmpony. I had a little barn kitten come running over to me one day (very few are tame enough for people) He was just the sweetest thing, very friendly and fluffy. I put him down on the ground and in a flash my Tom cat had him. Unfortunatly his little neck was injured and he couldn't hold his head up. I was home alone so I had to shoot him myself. One of those things I will never forget. I've shot varments, possums and rats and such but never a fluffy sweet kitten. He wasn't going to live and was in obvious misery. I think I did the right thing.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

aww vida I bet that was a hard thing to do  I would never be able to do that


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

aww..me neither vida..that is sad! well as for farmpony-you could try and go to the vet and make sure that there REALLY is nothing you can do. just don't put him through pain even more if its really bad.and vida-maybe that was a sad way to go but at least he wasn't in pain with his neck injured.so sad--this topic made me sad! geez i almost cried when i found a dead snake in my backyard!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

omg...please please take it to the vet! It quite possibly could have been helped if you had taken it earlier....proberly not ...but maby, But i would think the chances now have gone. Sorry if i sound mean but it really should have been taken asap, not left for a week with such an injury. 

I volunteer at a animal shelter and they have been able to rehome a blind deaf kitten before. So theres no way to say if the vets would straight away put this kitten down.

If the little thing is so injured and its not taken care of im sorry but i see it as neglect/ cruelty in a way, even if you meant well, which im sure you do. 

Not trying to have a go...but please take it to the vet.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it took several days to catch it after it happend, it was under the pallets under all the hay... for being broken it's pretty mobile. I have it in a big cage now. It eats and drinks, it's litter trained and uses it's toys. I have to clean it everyday but I still need to do something with it. I e-mailed tons of rescue organizations that boast about taking care of special needs animals.... NONE of them have responded to me......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sure they are all so overwhelmed with "healthy" "adoptable" critters they don't want another project.

I wished we lived closer together... I'd help you out.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sniff....they did finally e-mail me back. told me to send pix and they would circulate them around and try to find someone to take it. My brother is putting the wheelchair together now so I'll post pix...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awww thats good maybe he will get better


----------

